# Dorpers with horns?



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Is this possible and how is it looked upon? Do they pass the horn gene to offspring?

The reason I ask is a guy has a dorper ram lamb for sale.

Here is what he says about him;

"Here are some pictures of one of the rams that I mentioned in my email. He is 3/4 Dorper, 1/8 Katahdin, and 1/8 Barbado. He comes from one of my favorite ewe families in my herd. His mother and grandmother produce twins and raise them well. His grandmother gave birth to three sets of twins in 16 months and raised them all. this ram is atwin and was bor in April 2011. He is going to mature into a really good looking ram. Dorper sheep are a cross between Black Head Persians and Horned Dorset. Mine occasionally grow small horns. In the photos it looks like his horn is curved toward his head but really his horns are broken from sparring with other rams. The horn has now fallen of completely and he is doing fine. His horns may grow back but I don't think that they will ever be very large. Horns are not encouraged but also not discriminated against in the Dorper breed. Horns are generally recessive so I don't think that they would be passed on if mated with polled ewes."

And here is his picture.









I'm just wondering if he's worth going to look at? He's about 3 hrs from me.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Dorpers were developed by crossing a Black Headed Persian with a *HORNED* Dorset, so it's very possible.

I've had lambs that developed full curls, even though most of mine have no horns at all, or just short "scurs"


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

As a ram lamb, how does he look to you?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

He looks good.

I wouldn't hesitate to breed him if the price is right


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

It depends on your goals. If you are looking for a meat producer, he looks good. While it is true that the original crosses came from Horned Dorsets, that's a long time ago. I'd probably attribute his horns to the Barbado. Those guys have HORNS. 

If he's that strong in the maternal line, he might be a good herd sire. What does he want for him?


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

He's asking $275 or best offer and yes, we're looking for a good meat producer.

When buying a ram do you ask to have him tested first (like bulls) or is it just assumed he is in working order?


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Two more pictures:


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I haven't seen sheep producers test their ram lambs. Generally, you go by the size of the testes. This boy looks like he's packing, lol.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

I bought my ram on the stipulation he'd breed..but I imagine that comes down to individual producers....most I know dont..

I check out their testes..as Judy said. I looked at one that had swollen testes..could he have just stepped on himself? yeah, mabey, but when Im looking for a ram..I dont want to take a chance. 

Im in agreeance with Judy, bet his horns came from the barbadoe..

He looks like he'd be a good "terminal" sire..how old?


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

He's a ram lamb. Born April last year I believe. The seller does have a breeding guarantee.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

spinandslide said:


> I bought my ram on the stipulation he'd breed..but I imagine that comes down to individual producers....most I know dont..
> 
> I check out their testes..as Judy said. I looked at one that had swollen testes..could he have just stepped on himself? yeah, mabey, but when Im looking for a ram..I dont want to take a chance.
> 
> ...


By terminal sire, you mean not keeping any of his ewe lambs back for breeding?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> By *terminal sire,* you mean not keeping any of his ewe lambs back for breeding?


Yes, that's what it means.
Maybe they cost more in your area, but $275 seems high for an *unregistered* mixed breed ram


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Yes, that's what it means.
> Maybe they cost more in your area, but $275 seems high for an *unregistered* mixed breed ram


He said he was willing to negotiate.


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

I have read in a fullblood Dorper, the males are supposed to have small horns/scurs because it shows good testosterone. But the girls shouldn't have any. And can I tell you how great it's been not to have to worry about de-horning the babies like I do with my goats?!


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

bknthesdle said:


> By terminal sire, you mean not keeping any of his ewe lambs back for breeding?


Yes..Terminal may be a more "cattle" term, Im not sure, but thats the way I refer to it.

I think $175-$200 would be a fair price for him..personally. if you do go with him, make sure you get the gurantee in writing! 

Have you found any registered stock near you???


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

Forgot to mention that our Fullblood registered ram has little scurs. They break off every few months and then grow back again. But only maybe 1 inch long at the longest.


----------

